# Confined tree removal - had to lower 4 trunks out



## Ekka (Sep 25, 2009)

It was shot in 4:3 aspect so along the bottom of the video controls you can change it to that if it goes to widescreen.

Also can watch in HD and this place has a cinema button on the bottom right, try it for nicer viewing.

If you get a red play button in the middle of the screen, click it, then it turns green, click it.

Enjoy.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=GKQGFMPA


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work, Ekka. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know The Girl Scouts did tree work too.

Nice organization ekka.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2009)

That was pretty nice. Whats up wit the shorts though?

We get alot of tight spots like that around here - alot of people+ alot of trees. Sometimes (like your job) you can only get either the chipper or the bucket in, not both. in these situations it makes the most sense to just climb and back the chipper right in.

Good work. 

How long has that guy been climbing??


----------



## Ekka (Sep 25, 2009)

He's been climbing may 12 years.

Shorts, well it gets hot and some guys just wear shorts, however that's OK if they dont use saws. I did the ground cutting.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 25, 2009)

Good video and good choice of music........

Shorts.......I wear shorts a lot, just makes it harder to keep saw dust out of the boots and might get a scratch here and there.....


bet that job paid pretty good...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Dam Ekka you got all the stuff. Where did you get the gas powered ascender?


----------



## Ekka (Sep 26, 2009)

Here you go, I have one on a sort of pseudo loan demo arrangement, as far as I know there's only 2 others in Australia but slowly the world is waking up as I promote their use.

http://www.actsafe.se/products/pme-power-ascender/

By the way, I dont have all the stuff, just work with others who also have gear, we sort of all subbie out.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 5, 2009)

Great video, this part was my favourite. Great technique......


----------



## Ekka (Oct 6, 2009)

<yawn>

Once again the OOMT genius has to crap all over a decent thread displaying his ignorance.

For those viewers with a full six pack watch the video closely. That scene was taken at around 1.41 into the video.

That piece was too long for the spot, originally we were going to salami it from the bottom up. I was at the side of the piece not beneath pushing it sideways to lay down into a narrow gate. Had the piece have fallen it would have landed on the house, no way would it have fallen to the ground. Videos are 2 dimensional and seldom display depth of view very well.

Just OOMT being the usual seagull crapping on something that he cant do or knows little about, highly assumptive and ignorant are becoming traits of the Jims Trees Overnight Tree Expert.

The section was spear cut too for a reason, it buried well into the ground. There was a probability if anything that the speared end could skid downhill and the log slide back a bit. With the resting area for the log being higher than the speared end it could have also slipped backwards as it contacted the retaining wall at 1.54 but it didn't. These things can be anticipated however they would not be rapid violent movements.

The rope was 5/8 double braid, 3 wraps on the lowering device, log supported at the bottom means we were highly under the SWL.

Mountains out of mole hills OOMT, but thats typical of you.


----------



## JayD (Oct 6, 2009)

OOMT, Once more you show how much of an Idiot you are..! and just so you understand the meaning of Idiot here's the dictionary definition..just for you.

.id⋅i⋅ot [id-ee-uht] Show IPA 
Use idiot in a Sentence
–noun 1.	an utterly foolish or senseless person.
2.	Psychology. a person of the lowest order in a former classification of mental retardation, having a mental age of less than three years old and an intelligence quotient under 25.

Now go do something we all know you can do....*Mow Lawns* leave the tree work to the professionals, show us your units of competency before you even try to critique a tried and proven professional.

So put up or shut up...lawn mower boy. I really think there's roos loose in your top paddock.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice vid Ekka!


----------



## oldirty (Oct 6, 2009)

nothing wrong with that effort. 

thanks for sharing.

edit: i got a kick out of that pic "oomt". lol


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 6, 2009)

oldirty said:


> edit: i got a kick out of that pic "oomt". lol



Ya light'n up Ekka. 

Oomt can you make one of those with the climber carrying a kitchen sink on his belt? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 6, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Ya light'n up Ekka.
> 
> Oomt can you make one of those with the climber carrying a kitchen sink on his belt? :greenchainsaw:



Glad you enjoyed the humour, it appears some other folks are a tad sensitive..... Can't think why......


----------



## Treetom (Oct 7, 2009)

Good job, Ekka, on the trees and the editing. Gotta put my next one on MegaVideo.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 7, 2009)

Megavideo sure plays back nice, very nice features and crisp clean large video.

Downside is takes a while to convert your video so when you load it up to when it's ready to view can run up some time, like an hour or so. You can load up large files, that one was over 250mb!


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 12, 2009)

Ekka said:


> It was shot in 4:3 aspect so along the bottom of the video controls you can change it to that if it goes to widescreen.
> 
> Also can watch in HD and this place has a cinema button on the bottom right, try it for nicer viewing.
> 
> ...



Eric, was that a homemade GRCS or did you change the binding strap? I see it has two binding straps on it, It appears to be a Harken winch though..


----------



## Ekka (Oct 13, 2009)

Home made.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 13, 2009)

Forgive me if you have explained this before but is that a Harken self tailing winch?
How much did it cost you to make that setup?


----------



## Ekka (Oct 25, 2009)

Not mine but you'd expect it to run around $1500


----------

